# Broken hearted



## lulub (Feb 21, 2012)

I am broken hearted my one true love hasfiledfor divorce. We have knowneach other for28 years.We fell in love as teenagers but distance kept us apart. I found him 6 years later but we were both married with 1 kid each.We had a affair and started planning a life when all of a sudden he felt the guilt of leaving his child behind and that was the end of us again. So 18 years later he finds me on a personel ad with just my picture and not my name. Before you knew it we were married in 4 months and the feelings were stronger then ever. The down fall was he had 2 teenage daughters and my life became hell for the next 4 years.I also had 2 teenage kids but we did not have issues with them. We fought over his kids allthe time.I grew to hate them due to the things they would say and do to me. He was blind to these things and I was always toblamebecause he hardly had seen them over the 4 years we were together. Needless to say it got to be to much and I left him in hopes he would change but instead he filed for divorce within the week and moved his kid in with him.I am broken hearted, he says he loves me but cant be with me. He blames it all on me. It has been 3 weeks and I feel like I just want to die....any advice?


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

day by day teenagers are hard when co-mingling families.. Family Session with a therapist .


----------



## RandomGuy155 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm sorry that you're in pain. It sounds like a messy business. He may not have been "blind to" the issues you had with his daughters, but his first duty was to them, regardless of anyone's feelings. That must have been really hard for him. 

We all have to live with our mistakes, and of course everyone who reads and posts here has made plenty of them, so please don't think I'm picking on you. 

As for advice, well, have you thought about God at all? If not, cool, but if you have in any way, in any form, he may be calling you. From personal experience, I can tell you that it's a path of initial pain but lasting sweetness and comfort...and even better than that, really. I can't imagine going through what I'm going through now without knowing my Creator. For me, it would be exquisitely awful.


----------

